# New Arrival - Khaki Field Titanium Auto



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

42mm case, strap is labelled "textile" but is leather wrapped in the textile material. I don't have another SS cased Field Auto around to compare weight to, but I get 62 grams/2.25 oz on my digital kitchen scale which feels very light compared to 7750 based Jazzmaster auto chrono. I picked it up at Westime in LA, not expecting them to have this model but to see how the standard Khaki Field fit my wrist but low and behold there it was. It had to be one of the easiest sales they ever made.

Here are the pics:









































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! I have the stainless steel version on bracelet, and while I don't have a scale to measure it I can tell you it's got some heft, but it's not distracting.

I wonder why they put "Titanium" on the side of the case -- to me, it detracts from the watch's appearance.

Mike


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

The "TITANIUM" is actually very subtle in person, I think the photos make it seem much more noticeable since the pics are quite a bit larger than real life and the flash from the camera makes it really pop. When its on the wrist its almost not even noticeable.


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Cool watch, man! Nice pick-up. :-! If that model was available last summer when I got my SS version I might have gone with the Ti instead.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Great looking watch, I like that a lot. The strap looks interesting too, something a little different to set it off.


----------



## murfdog (Jan 18, 2011)

Love your new Hamilton also I kinda like the engraving on the side. Nice strap too, looks good on your wrist!


----------



## MRCS (Dec 2, 2009)

Love that combination.....It's an all-business look. Excellent choice!


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Very very nice...love the stealth of the all black look. The strap looks great as well. Excellent pick up. I have one Hamilton already but after looking at their website last week I'm starting to jones for another one. You're not helping Esmooth.  Wear it in good health.

Shawn


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks! This has really started to become a go-to watch, I just really enjoy the feel when I wear it. Took some more pics recently:


----------



## ronin26 (Jan 5, 2011)

wow I want one!! Very nice.


----------



## ronin26 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been eyeing one of these for awhile....your post may have pushed me over the edge.


----------



## ronin26 (Jan 5, 2011)

Esmooth you and my wife are not friends......but I've got a new Hamilton coming so you're ok in my books.


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

Ha! Congrats on the purchase


----------



## bigmojo (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice. Been eyeing that for a little while now. One last question before i pull the trigger. Is it a screw down crown? It doesn't look it.

Thanks


----------



## brainchill (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice! I just got the gunmetal colored titanium bracelet version today...AWESOME WATCH!


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Great looking watch. For myself, still debating on getting either the king or field auto both on ss


----------



## brainchill (Feb 17, 2011)

I love these watches. I just wish they made the black one like this with a matching titanium bracelet


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

bigmojo said:


> Very nice. Been eyeing that for a little while now. One last question before i pull the trigger. Is it a screw down crown? It doesn't look it.
> 
> Thanks


Not a screw down crown


----------



## ronin26 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mine has arrived and says hi!!!

I love it, thanks again ESmooth for pushing me over the edge.

I apologize for the terrible photo...


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks good, congrats!


----------



## FM7 (Sep 11, 2010)

Had this come out a few years ago, I'd have bought this instead of 2 other watches that still don't really accomplish the same thing. It's almost the same watch Hamilton made for the Japanese brand N. Hoolywood last year (on selectism blog), which I think cost a few hundred dollars more, and the band wasn't as nice.


----------



## deepdrop (Mar 19, 2010)

How is the lume on the Hamilton?


----------



## ronin26 (Jan 5, 2011)

deepdrop said:


> How is the lume on the Hamilton?


Have a look at the pic above. I think it is really good, bright and clear. I'm not sure how long it lasts I haven't tested it.


----------



## Vender (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey, 

Thanks for the great pics. I had just seen this on the Hamilton website and it peaked my curiosity. I have a Khaki in 42mm which I love and I really dig this subdued look. 
Could you tell me a little bit more about the material that the band is made of? Is this a rubber compound wrapped around the leather? Is this a band which could potentially get wet? I work in a setting where I often have to clean my watches and leather is a no-go. 
Thanks in advance, 
Vender


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

The strap is wrapped in the textile material while the inner portion that touches your skin is exposed leather. I'm not really sure what its made of since there are so many synthetic materials out there. It takes any standard 20mm strap so I'm sure you could find something that met your needs.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I already own the stainless 42mm Field Auto, but have the hots for this one too.

Are the two watches identical except for the black Ti PVD case and the textile strap? Or are there any differences in the dial or color of lume, etc?

Congrats on a beauty of a watch ESmooth. I love light, comfortable watches and this one is calling me.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice... but the date window ruins the dial :-(
The half 3 is horrible and the 15 is moved to the right... the dial designer had to be drunk to do such a disaster...


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

CCCP said:


> Nice... but the date window ruins the dial :-(
> The half 3 is horrible and the 15 is moved to the right... the dial designer had to be drunk to do such a disaster...


Feel free to wow us all with your award winning watch designs, I'm sure they all above reproach and worthy of celebration and accolades


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

LH2 said:


> I already own the stainless 42mm Field Auto, but have the hots for this one too.
> 
> Are the two watches identical except for the black Ti PVD case and the textile strap? Or are there any differences in the dial or color of lume, etc?
> 
> Congrats on a beauty of a watch ESmooth. I love light, comfortable watches and this one is calling me.


I don't have a standard Khaki Field for comparison, but my guess is that there is nothing "special" about the design aside from the case materials, strap and colors.


----------



## rich14 (Jun 27, 2011)

hey ESmooth, beautiful watch. I'm relatively new to watches, but found the Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium Auto online and instantly feel in love. Having a hard time locating a store that sells it, living in NYC, wondering if you or anyone has any suggestions on how to locate a seller of this beautiful watch. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Patasu (Feb 17, 2011)

I jumped on board too. Love everything about it.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I really like the watch but I'm kind of surprised they didn't move the date either in or out, losing the 3 or the 15 and keeping the remaining number intact and in alignment.


----------

